# MBT is going to Bimini!!!



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright guys, after lots of research we have found a destination for the MBT Group Trip. We have decided to go to Bimini. Bimini is an outstanding dive destination, with tons of other activities like fishing, kayaking, shopping, etc. We are looking at October 8-12, 2008. The cost of the trip will be right under $1000.00 including airfare, 4 nights in Bimini, and 2 boat dives a day while there. Here is a link to a video of Bimini. 

http://www.mdesigns.tv/BUAcut5.wmv

This is an open invitation to anyone that is interested in going. Let us know what you think. We're trying to guage the group size, so let us know if you are interested. Anyone interested in going needs to let us know asap so that we can lock in a good group rate before prices go up.

Rich


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweeeeet.

Do they allow spearfishhin there?


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

That sounds like a blast!!! The plan is to leave the 8th and be home the 12th? I'm going to be going back to school at UWF FINALLY, but might be able to take the days off during the week though! You can add me to the list! I'll look deeper at it when the fall school schedule gets made!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

It will be an awesome time. I'm not sure if this small island is ready for an MBT invasion. I think there might be some members of the team that are not allowed back to Bimini yet...we'll have to check on that.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Sailor612 (5/5/2008)*That sounds like a blast!!! The plan is to leave the 8th and be home the 12th? I'm going to be going back to school at UWF FINALLY, but might be able to take the days off during the week though! You can add me to the list! I'll look deeper at it when the fall school schedule gets made!


Same here Michael... I went back to UWF this past August. I'm already registered for Fall '08, but I'm thinking I just need to throw caution to the wind and commit to this trip. Hell, it's not even a full week.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats what I say!!!!

I'm just gonna tell my instructors at the beginning of the semester that I have a family gathering in Miami for those 3 week days! We'll see how that goes! 

What are you going to be going to UWF for?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Think I am gonna follow my plan Rich! With it only being 50 miles from Miami, I'll take my boat down, stay with my friend, and motor the boat over there! Me and Linda will have a blast!


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

CLAY you meant to say you, Linda and Lockout/COnda will have a blast right? Thats what I thought...


----------

